# Router Table (Portable) & Accessories



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

So, I build a Router Table.

Not a big deal, I know.
How ever, I made this table to be portable, suitable for apartment dwellers and build it using only basic woodworking skills and tools.

I also shot detailed videos about modifying my router for use in the table and I am going to shoot additional videos of how to make a fence, how to make insert plates, and other useful stuff.

New videos will be added here when they are uploaded, assuming that the forums don't have an edit-lock.

Unfortunately I cannot live on cosmic energy (yet), so the videos are monetized.
I do not consider that much of a deal to give me a tenth of a penny from someone else's money by watching an ad, but some people do, and before anyone goes crazy, warnings have been placed on top of every monetized video.


----------

